# Babbs Wild Brew Project



## beersom (9/2/10)

oooooooooooooooooooops.
Just went to send an email out to all those who put their name down for this only to find that I put the list through the wash..... :blink: 
ooooooooooooooooooops
..................... any ways here is what I was going to send. 




Gentlemen.
Sorry for the delays but here is our recipe.
Nice and simple, just an infusion brew at 65deg C 2.5/1 liq/grist

20litre batch (to FV)

worked at 75% eff

Pilsner 4kg 45.7%
Vienna 3.5 Kg 40%
Aromatic 0.5Kg 5.7%
Special B 0.25kg 2.9%
Brown Sugar 0.5kg 5.7%

gravity 24.7 plato 1.104sg (aim for as close to this gravity as you can, even if it means a slightly different batch size and PLEASE record your starting and finishing gravities so that we can work out an average abv via gravity difference using the same formula)
should give us over 10%abv after wild things have done their job

single bittering addition
Nelson Sauvin 11.5% AA 10gm @60mins (approx 15 BU)

2hr boil (purleeeeeease  ) ... might hafta top up post boil in some systems.

if possible with your set up try to start the ferment at 18deg and let it rise up from there (ideally below 20 for the first 24 hrs) to a max of 24 . If you cant control temps that well just try to keep it in the early 20s.

I have dropped about 7 litres of yeast to the shop (you will need your own sanitized container), this should be plenty but i can get a little more if needed. Each of us will probably need 100-150ml of yeast..... this is pure yeast by the way, so if we all get into this soon there will be no need for a starter. I would not recomend using over 200ml or so if it is used fresh as this will take off like a rocket and 3787 is known for being a very agro little yeast (lotsa foam) .

After primary ferment (leave for a few days after gravity drop ceases.... expect a final gravity of around 5 plato or 1.020 sg), rack and cold condition if possible before filling a purged keg (Ross will provide) for us to use for filling the barrel. No filtering please.

Hope I have covered it all.... any questions or suggestions please post to the group as a whole.

Hoping to brew my batch this weekend.

Many thanks, and here's to a great club brew
Cheers
Ian


Please draw this to the attention of as many BABBs members as you can, targeting those you think may have been on the list.
We need at least 15 batches to do this ......


----------



## bradsbrew (9/2/10)

I'm in :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Jye (9/2/10)

Might have to call by CB for supplies tomorrow


----------



## chappo1970 (9/2/10)

Me too!! :icon_chickcheers: 

Only have to get Special B. I have everything else in stock! I be doing a double batch at 46lts.


----------



## winkle (9/2/10)

Yo! I'm on board the bus.
Er, I hope using a botu-no-chill-cube-of-death is ok?


----------



## beersom (9/2/10)

winkle said:


> .
> Er, I hope using a botu-no-chill-cube-of-death is ok?


 its what I'm gonna do....


----------



## clarkey7 (9/2/10)

I'm in too!

Have capacity to do a double if we don't have enough recruits (I'd rather more people get involved though).

Should be awesome :icon_chickcheers: 

PB


----------



## winkle (9/2/10)

Hmm, after cranking this through Beersmith I seem to get 9.2 IBUs all the other numbers look sweet as.


----------



## lczaban (9/2/10)

+1 - will hafta do this batch this weekend. Should be good.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## beersom (9/2/10)

winkle said:


> Hmm, after cranking this through Beersmith I seem to get 9.2 IBUs all the other numbers look sweet as.


what formula is it set to ?


----------



## winkle (9/2/10)

beersom said:


> what formula is it set to ?


Tinseth


----------



## The Scientist (9/2/10)

Awesome,

What was the deal with supplies, did I hear Ross say he was supplying the grain/hops? or was that wishfull thinking?

I'm in either way :beerbang: 

Cheers,

Liam


----------



## bradsbrew (9/2/10)

The Scientist said:


> Awesome,
> 
> What was the deal with supplies, did I hear Ross say he was supplying the grain/hops? or was that wishfull thinking?
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure you heard correct Liam. Pretty good support from the El Presedente eh. I will probably match the ingredients and make a double batch....cant see the point of making a single batch anymore (RE time spent for quantity). Like you say I am in either way.

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (9/2/10)

The Scientist said:


> Awesome,
> 
> What was the deal with supplies, did I hear Ross say he was supplying the grain/hops? or was that wishfull thinking?
> 
> ...



That's a rodge wilco Liam!

BTW that's services speak for yes :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (9/2/10)

Chappo said:


> That's a rodge wilco Liam!




Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo Goatman :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (9/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo Goatman :icon_cheers:




LMAO!! :lol: :lol: 

Yankee Oscar Unicorn Foxtrot Unicon November November Yankee Charlie Unicorn November Tango!


----------



## browndog (9/2/10)

I'm in too, Liam we will have to get our supplies/keg from CB at the same time. Can't see me getting there before friday though and I won't be able to get out there this weekend either.

Browndog out.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (9/2/10)

I'm in.

Looking forward to this one


----------



## Paul H (9/2/10)

Word is fresh from the February committee meeting that finished 20mins ago that all grain & hop costs will be covered by Babbs, just have to get that tight arsed treasurer to sign the cheque! :beerbang: 

Looks like the crew at CB will have to get busy putting together the grain & hop packs.

Cheers


Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (9/2/10)

Paul H said:


> Word is fresh from the February committee meeting that finished 20mins ago that all grain & hop costs will be covered by Babbs, just have to get that tight arsed treasurer to sign the cheque! :beerbang:
> 
> Looks like the crew at CB will have to get busy putting together the grain & hop packs.
> 
> ...




Excellent news Paul!

So will you be blowing the dust off the brewery for this one?

Chappo


----------



## Paul H (9/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Excellent news Paul!
> 
> So will you be blowing the dust off brewery for this one?
> 
> Chappo



Yes mate just waiting for some fermentation space, have an IIPA & an APA nearly ready to be kegged.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Scruffy (10/2/10)

Ready and waiting (to pick the grain up that is... I'm pretty sure it's not being delivered!!)

I'll try and do this one properly then... :unsure:


----------



## bconnery (10/2/10)

Can all those you are interested email [email protected]?

We'd like to keep a central list to make it easier for the guys at craftbrewer to know how many to package up and for maintaining the brew later on. 
Brad, Chappo, Scruffy, Geoff, Paul, and anyone who's indicated that they are doing a brew in this thread can take it that I have your names already...

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Ross (10/2/10)

Guys,

We will be putting together premixed packs of ingredients as per Ian's recipe + 1 x 19L keg (keg will be uncleaned, so you will need to clean & sanitise thoroughly). Single batches only please as we want to include as many different members as possible & will be limiting to 20 batches. Inclusion will be on a first come first in basis - So email Ben asap if you want in, please also advise whether you wish the grains to be milled or not. Once we have a final list of paticipants we'll advise who's in & availabillity of your packs.

Cheers 

Ross
Brewmaster.


----------



## tallie (10/2/10)

Count me in too. Email sent.

To help with scheduling, is there any idea yet on when the packs might be ready to pick up?

Cheers,
Kris.


----------



## Ross (10/2/10)

tallie said:


> Count me in too. Email sent.
> 
> To help with scheduling, is there any idea yet on when the packs might be ready to pick up?
> 
> ...



As soon as we have the 20 people confirmed, we should be able to start making up the packs.

cheers Ross


----------



## Snow (10/2/10)

So, what's our timing on this project? Just trying to work out how to fit this in between the mini-comp brew and the winter warmer, etc....

Also, it's not easy for me to get out to the Craftbrewer shop - are we able to get the ingredients brought in for the next BABBs meeting?

- Snow


----------



## bconnery (10/2/10)

Guys who are on the thread, make sure you email me, even though I said earlier that I had your names! 
We've opened the list up to all members, not just who frequent here, to make it fairer, so email [email protected] ASAP!!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## chappo1970 (10/2/10)

bconnery said:


> Guys who are on the thread, make sure you email me, even though I said earlier that I had your names!
> We've opened the list up to all members, not just who frequent here, to make it fairer, so email [email protected] ASAP!!
> 
> Cheers
> Ben



I am guessing that a confirmation email will be sent once the list is finalised?

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Ross (10/2/10)

Snow said:


> So, what's our timing on this project? Just trying to work out how to fit this in between the mini-comp brew and the winter warmer, etc....
> 
> Also, it's not easy for me to get out to the Craftbrewer shop - are we able to get the ingredients brought in for the next BABBs meeting?
> 
> - Snow




Snow, 

Delivery by the March meeting to either Babbs or the CraftBrewer Shop.
We have the fresh yeast here now, so would like to see these started within the next 2 weeks max. We can hand out the packs at Babbs, but you'd need to be brewing straight after.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Snow (10/2/10)

Ross said:


> Snow,
> 
> Delivery by the March meeting to either Babbs or the CraftBrewer Shop.
> We have the fresh yeast here now, so would like to see these started within the next 2 weeks max. We can hand out the packs at Babbs, but you'd need to be brewing straight after.
> ...



No worries,

I just realised I'll need to come over to get by bulk buy grain next weekend, so I'll pick up the wild brew pack then and probably brew the next day. 

- Snow


----------



## bconnery (10/2/10)

Chappo said:


> I am guessing that a confirmation email will be sent once the list is finalised?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap



Yes...


----------



## Chad (10/2/10)

Somoeone told me my name is on the list ^_^ , so I guess I'm in.


----------



## bconnery (10/2/10)

Chad said:


> Somoeone told me my name is on the list ^_^ , so I guess I'm in.



Not if you haven't emailed me, things change  But if you're quick....


----------



## Ross (10/2/10)

Chad said:


> Somoeone told me my name is on the list ^_^ , so I guess I'm in.



No ones in until they've emailed Ben & then had their inclusion confirmed.

Cheers Ross

edit: Damn you Ben, get back to work B)


----------



## geoff_tewierik (11/2/10)

Well, my email is in.


----------



## The Scientist (11/2/10)

Are we still waiting for more people to sign up or have names been confirmed?

Sorry for being inpatient h34r:


----------



## bconnery (11/2/10)

Patience grasshopper. 
All will be revealed...


----------



## lonte (11/2/10)

I entered the recipe into Beersmith last night and it hit all the specs for a 20L batch size BUT the way my system works is that batch size figure is my post-boil volume. I know from experience I lose around 3L in cooling shrinkage, trub and chiller/tubing. So I will only get ~17L into the fermenter and then following further evaporation and yeast cake losses would likely get ~16L into the keg. For my own recipes I would counter this by going to a 23 or 24L batch size but given the kit's we'll be given are a fixed size I can't do that without dropping the OG. How are others planning to handle this??


----------



## bconnery (11/2/10)

lonte said:


> I entered the recipe into Beersmith last night and it hit all the specs for a 20L batch size BUT the way my system works is that batch size figure is my post-boil volume. I know from experience I lose around 3L in cooling shrinkage, trub and chiller/tubing. So I will only get ~17L into the fermenter and then following further evaporation and yeast cake losses would likely get ~16L into the keg. For my own recipes I would counter this by going to a 23 or 24L batch size but given the kit's we'll be given are a fixed size I can't do that without dropping the OG. How are others planning to handle this??



Although I haven't entered it in yet I planned on adjusting up with a little bit of base malt and sugar or down with water, depending on how far I was out. I expect there will be lots of variations so if it was close enough I wasn't going to bother. 

Then again I have my batch size set to the post boil volume as well, so I was probably going to set it to 23/24 as you've said. 

Obviously the recipe is set up for a beersmith or whatever that includes the losses already?

I don't know that it will be that important in the end, as everybody will get variations in efficiency etc.


----------



## clarkey7 (11/2/10)

lonte said:


> I entered the recipe into Beersmith last night and it hit all the specs for a 20L batch size BUT the way my system works is that batch size figure is my post-boil volume. I know from experience I lose around 3L in cooling shrinkage, trub and chiller/tubing. So I will only get ~17L into the fermenter and then following further evaporation and yeast cake losses would likely get ~16L into the keg. For my own recipes I would counter this by going to a 23 or 24L batch size but given the kit's we'll be given are a fixed size I can't do that without dropping the OG. How are others planning to handle this??


Lonte,
In the equipment setup in beersmith, once you know what your losses on your system are, you can edit the Mash tun and Boil kettle losses etc and it will be taken into account for you as Ben suggested.....The 1L or so you lose in the fermentor - well that's goooone :unsure: , but probably the reason Beersom made it a 20L batch...(19L fits in the keg). 

I also reckon some of us might struggle to get 75% with all that grain in a system designed for single batches...plus sometimes things don't always go to plan. 

I normally get around 70% efficiency in my cylindrical 36L MT when I have more than 7-8kg of grain in there. 
Just to make things difficult, I'm still running in a new system (only brewed on it twice) so I'm not exactly sure what efficiency I'll get on the day......exciting isn't it.  

We could all get a kg or so of LDME (if we don't have it already) and use it if we don't quite hit the numbers on the day.

That's what I was planning to do anyway - I hope that strategy is OK.

Can't wait.  

PB


----------



## winkle (11/2/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Lonte,
> In the equipment setup in beersmith, once you know what your losses on your system are, you can edit the Mash tun and Boil kettle losses etc and it will be taken into account for you as Ben suggested.....The 1L or so you lose in the fermentor - well that's goooone :unsure: , but probably the reason Beersom made it a 20L batch...(19L fits in the keg).
> 
> I also reckon some of us might struggle to get 75% with all that grain in a system designed for single batches...plus sometimes things don't always go to plan.
> ...



Apparently if you brew with sea water you have no problems hitting efficiency targets (saw it on tele so must be true) h34r: 
PB my similar brew rig gets similar results going over 8kg, so good point - I'll keep some extra sugar and DDME on hand come the day.


----------



## beersom (11/2/10)

bconnery said:


> Although I haven't entered it in yet I planned on adjusting up with a little bit of base malt and sugar or down with water, depending on how far I was out. I expect there will be lots of variations so if it was close enough I wasn't going to bother.
> 
> Then again I have my batch size set to the post boil volume as well, so I was probably going to set it to 23/24 as you've said.
> 
> ...


Everyone's system is different, but I think for the best result for the overall brew it is probably best to use the ingredients listed and adjust batch size for your own system with the most important aim being to hit the targeted OG. If that means post ferment you only have 16 litres of beer .... so be it, we should still have enough beer to fill the cask. Keeping the ingredient list and gravity constant is very important for this project IMO. ..... especially the gravity, boil longer if needed.


----------



## bconnery (11/2/10)

beersom said:


> Everyone's system is different, but I think for the best result for the overall brew it is probably best to use the ingredients listed and adjust batch size for your own system with the most important aim being to hit the targeted OG. If that means post ferment you only have 16 litres of beer .... so be it, we should still have enough beer to fill the cask. Keeping the ingredient list and gravity constant is very important for this project IMO. ..... especially the gravity, boil longer if needed.



I'll outline this when the email goes out to those who've made the cut then. We actually decided to go over the numbers brewer wise a little, so this will be good to know so it doesn't matter if people are a little under litreage wise...


----------



## Ross (12/2/10)

Also no problem guys ordering a little extra as a seperate order, keeping the ratios the same. should not cost more than a few dollars.

cheers Ross


----------



## lonte (12/2/10)

Ross said:


> Also no problem guys ordering a little extra as a seperate order, keeping the ratios the same. should not cost more than a few dollars.
> 
> cheers Ross


Always the salesman, eh Ross?


----------



## bconnery (12/2/10)

Alright funky brewers the email has gone out with the details. I've used the emails that were on the Babbs announce list so if yours isn't up to date then email [email protected] so I can get the correct one on there!

Happy Brewing
Ben


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/2/10)

So, making the Wild Brew Today and noticed that the recipe doesn't say when to add the Brown Sugar.

Does it go in with the mash, in with the boil, at the end of the boil, or into the fermenter?

It might be Captain Obvious to some, but unfortunately not for this poor soul, so if anyone can clarify that for me it'd be great.

Cheers,

GT


----------



## chappo1970 (14/2/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> So, making the Wild Brew Today and noticed that the recipe doesn't say when to add the Brown Sugar.
> 
> Does it go in with the mash, in with the boil, at the end of the boil, or into the fermenter?
> 
> ...



An educated guess would be 5-10mins left of the boil Geoff but that's not gospel. Call Ross if in urgent need.

Chap Chap


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/2/10)

Chappo said:


> An educated guess would be 5-10mins left of the boil Geoff but that's not gospel. Call Ross if in urgent need.



That's what I was thinking. And I tried the man, but his phone shoots straight to voice mail, hence asking on here.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/2/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> That's what I was thinking. And I tried the man, but his phone shoots straight to voice mail, hence asking on here.




Well doing my attemp as well today Geoff so that's what I'll be doing unless told otherwise.


----------



## Jye (14/2/10)

This is a big ass beer so to help the yeast out Im going to feed the sugar into the fermenter after about 48 hrs.


----------



## Howlingdog (14/2/10)

Jye said:


> This is a big ass beer so to help the yeast out Im going to feed the sugar into the fermenter after about 48 hrs.




That is my plan also.


----------



## lonte (14/2/10)

I added mine right at the beginning of boil as I sensed that Ian was after plenty of kettle character (thus the two hour boil). I am 30 minutes away from flame out. Kind of weird knowing there are a number of people out there right now brewing the exact same beer as me!!

I only missed pre-boil gravity by 3 points - not bad since the recipe is designed at 75% effiency and I usually get closer to 70% (65% for bigger beers like this!).

Edit: I am going to pause at ten minutes and check gravity and volume - I have some late runnings from the MT I can add to bring up to 20L and hopefully gain a point or two - I've been boiling the hell out of this one!


----------



## bconnery (14/2/10)

Just mashed in mine...
I was planning to add the sugar later as well. 
I think the 2 hour boil + will give enough kettle character. 
Then again if half are boiling and half aren't, or there abouts, then perhaps that best of both worlds?


----------



## lonte (14/2/10)

The colour of out of the MT surprised me - quite lighter than I expected. I am using Dark Brown Sugar and that seemed to help darken it up in the boil a fair bit.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/2/10)

Thanks for the replies guys, will add mine in with about 10 minutes to go (just to knock out any bugs that may be in the sugar) and see how it turns out.

FWIW lonte, I was expecting this to be a pale beer due to the lack of darker grains.


----------



## lonte (14/2/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, will add mine in with about 10 minutes to go (just to knock out any bugs that may be in the sugar) and see how it turns out.
> 
> FWIW lonte, I was expecting this to be a pale beer due to the lack of darker grains.


Beersmith came up with 19.7 for me - thus my expectations. Beer running to fermenter now and has darkened up but not to 20. Preliminary readings indicate potential 20L @ 1.107 - woohoo, second time ever in the 1.100+ club


----------



## lonte (15/2/10)

Final figures at pitch indicate 17.06L of wort in the fermenter at 24.7Brix (~1.102)


----------



## geoff_tewierik (15/2/10)

I ended up with about 19L of ~ 1.092 wort after a little longer than 2hr boil, tried to compensate for the open kettle tap and didn't quite get there.

Might have to add some sugaz to the ferment


----------



## lonte (16/2/10)

I pitched the yeast Sunday arvo at 18*C and bumped it up last night to 20*C. There is a small krausen on top of the beer but nothing like the life I expected from this yeast - how are others finding it? My fear is we/I've underpitched.


----------



## clarkey7 (16/2/10)

Ross said:


> Also no problem guys ordering a little extra as a seperate order, keeping the ratios the same. should not cost more than a few dollars.
> 
> cheers Ross


Ordered Wild Brew supplementary pack....$4 bucks to keep the ratios the same and give myself some breathing space. I need only to hit 66% now. :icon_cheers: 

Will get wife and kiddies to pick up the ingredients and keg for me sometime this week so I can get a starter going and brew the beer on Saturday.....Woohoo!

PB


----------



## Scruffy (16/2/10)

Picked up the grain, had a chat, ordered some IPA stuff for me, made sure I didn't forget the little pack of Nelson...

Driving back to the city.

Bugger...

Yeast!!

See you tomorrow Ross!


----------



## superdave (16/2/10)

Sketched up a label for the brew. I'm no where near good enough to produce something electronic though.


----------



## Jye (16/2/10)

lonte said:


> I pitched the yeast Sunday arvo at 18*C and bumped it up last night to 20*C. There is a small krausen on top of the beer but nothing like the life I expected from this yeast - how are others finding it? My fear is we/I've underpitched.



Plugging the numbers into Mr Malty we need closer to 200ml of slurry. Ive add 300ml of wort to the bottle as a smaller start for tomorrows brew session. Lets hope it kicks off


----------



## bconnery (17/2/10)

lonte said:


> I pitched the yeast Sunday arvo at 18*C and bumped it up last night to 20*C. There is a small krausen on top of the beer but nothing like the life I expected from this yeast - how are others finding it? My fear is we/I've underpitched.



I'm finding a similar experience. 
The amount of yeast in my bottle certainly only seemed to be about 100ml, definitely not 200. 
I might throw some more yeast, I have a small starter of the same I think, before I put the sugar in.


----------



## browndog (17/2/10)

bconnery said:


> I'm finding a similar experience.
> The amount of yeast in my bottle certainly only seemed to be about 100ml, definitely not 200.
> I might throw some more yeast, I have a small starter of the same I think, before I put the sugar in.




Count yourself lucky Ben, my bottle has about 50ml in it. I don't know what to do about it.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Paul H (17/2/10)

Mightn't need that Rosalare.


----------



## lonte (17/2/10)

Paul H said:


> Mightn't need that Rosalare.


Yep - was just thinking that if FG's come up a bit high then the bugs in the barrel might get more to eat than bargained for!! M


----------



## Ross (17/2/10)

Guys, Unfortunately, the container Ian filled with yeast was full of foam & settled out to less than anticipated.
Either build a starter or come & collect some fresh yeast from us next Tuesday (being delivered Monday).

cheers Ross


----------



## beersom (17/2/10)

Yep it seems as though the 7 or so litres I delivered settled down to much less than that(filled from pressurised container as gently as possible). I had anticipated on everyone using about 100-150ml of pure yeast so if you don't have that much drop in on tuesday and I will have more yeast for you.... or make a starter.



....edit fi mi bd sellinpg


----------



## Jye (17/2/10)

Brewed mine this arvo and ended up with just over 18L of 1.094 in the fermenter. Efficiency was a bit low at 69% and extended the boil to 3hrs to get the gravity up. Ill add 450g of sugar in a few days and that will get the OG up to 1.105.


----------



## lonte (18/2/10)

I ran the ferment for the first 24 hours with the controller at 18*C, second 24 hours at 20*C then lifted to 24*C - now at that temp there's plenty of krausen and airlock activity going on so it's looking better now. I'll take a gravity Monday night and depending on activity and that reading might pop around for yeast Tuesday arvo.

Edit: badly grammer


----------



## beersom (18/2/10)

lonte said:


> I ran the ferment for the first 24 hours with the controller at 18*C, second 24 hours at 20*C then lifted to 24*C -


 
Perfect !!!!
lets just hope there is enough yeast in there :unsure: ..... how much did you pitch?


----------



## lonte (18/2/10)

beersom said:


> how much did you pitch?


I didn't measure but I'd estimate no more than 100ml. It smelled fantastic


----------



## Snow (18/2/10)

Hey guys, are we supposed to bring our own container when we pick up the yeast?


----------



## Ross (18/2/10)

Snow said:


> Hey guys, are we supposed to bring our own container when we pick up the yeast?



No - We supply.

cheers Ross


----------



## Snow (18/2/10)

Sweet. I'll be by Saturday mroning to pick up the goodies.


----------



## browndog (19/2/10)

Got my wildbrew down this morning and learned a thing or two about efficiencies and big beers in the process. Mine went into the fermenter at 1.103 so was pretty happy but had to deviate from my set standards to do it. I boil pretty hard with most of my brews and generally this is OK. However with 1066 into the fermenter, I found I had to wind the knob on the HP reg way back to stop boil overs. As a result, this increased my post boil volume by two litres so I had to boil an extra 20 mins to get down to target volume. The IBUs might be up a tad, but it was worth it to put the refractometer to my eye and then have to look up to take the reading.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## clarkey7 (20/2/10)

Wild brewers Breakfast!





PB


----------



## Jye (20/2/10)

The starter I made certainly did the job and its now sprouting a 6 inch foam stand. This arvo the sugar goes in.


----------



## winkle (20/2/10)

Brewing this mutha this arvo.
HLT firing just going to get the sugarz.
B)


----------



## clarkey7 (20/2/10)

winkle said:


> Brewing this mutha this arvo.
> HLT firing just going to get the sugarz.
> B)


Go for it Winkle,

I'm Done now..

20L of 1.103 wort in cube....65% brewery efficiency as predicted  Lucky I got the supplementary grain pack.
Yeast starter going great, will pitch it tomorrow or Monday.

Had to boil a bit longer than the 2hrs due to wind and rain earlier on today to get down to volume.

Did anyone else notice that the brown sugar didn't give the predicted points lowering the overall into boiler efficiency???

Also - did anyone have this problem. Notice the pink crayon jammed up the barb in my ball valve out of the mash tun? :lol: 

And photo after boil. mmmmmmmmmm




PB

Edit - Photos


----------



## Howlingdog (20/2/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Also - did anyone have this problem. Notice the pink crayon jammed up the barb in my ball valve out of the mash tun? :lol:
> 
> Well it's your fault! You shouldn't leave the appentice unsupervised.


----------



## The Scientist (20/2/10)

Wild Brew is currently being mashed and sitting at 65C

All things going smooth at present and will be transfered to the boil at 1900hrs

Cheers to all other wild brewers

:beer: 

P.S. No crayons found as yet :unsure:


----------



## winkle (20/2/10)

Pre boil without sugar 1.072 (volume 24/25 litres)
decided to dump the sugar in after 60 minutes boil 
(roughly 22 L now 1.092)
looking good for the target so far B)

edit: volumes


----------



## winkle (20/2/10)

Ended up giving it an extra 40 minutes.
OG = 24.5 Brix


----------



## The Scientist (21/2/10)

Well reached the OG I wanted at the end of the boil but only managed to get 17L FV, need to monitor my batch sparging a little closer next time.

What was the SRM ment to be, as the brew seems quite dark?

Yeast starter is under way and should be ready to pitch in the morning. Wort still cooling down using the no chill method, its a cool night so should be close to pitching temp soon enough with a hurry up from the fermentation fridge tomorrow.

Cheers.

TS


----------



## winkle (21/2/10)

The Scientist said:


> Well reached the OG I wanted at the end of the boil but only managed to get 17L FV, need to monitor my batch sparging a little closer next time.
> 
> What was the SRM ment to be, as the brew seems quite dark?
> 
> ...



My starter is fired, wort is no-chilling and I think the volume ended at 18 L.


----------



## lonte (21/2/10)

The Scientist said:


> What was the SRM ment to be, as the brew seems quite dark?


Beersmith makes it 19.7SRM which I thought I was way under out of the mash tun but the 120 minute boil and the Brown Sugar (I used Dark Brown Sugar) really darkened it up.

My ferment concerns seem to be over - 6 days into ferment and the ~19L of beer has about a 6" (150mm) krausen on it.


----------



## The Scientist (21/2/10)

What other types of 'Brown Sugar' are people using, as I'm thinking this may be one potential area where differences in brews may arise?

There are a lot of sugars in the supermarket which are classed as brown and they range from 2-20+ SRM. Also some are going to be more fermentable than others.

Thoughts from anyone :huh:


----------



## clarkey7 (21/2/10)

The Scientist said:


> What other types of 'Brown Sugar' are people using, as I'm thinking this may be one potential area where differences in brews may arise?
> 
> There are a lot of sugars in the supermarket which are classed as brown and they range from 2-20+ SRM. Also some are going to be more fermentable than others.
> 
> Thoughts from anyone :huh:



These are the 2 we stock in our house:

Bundy Sugar
CSR Sugar

This one's for Tony....."Brown does not Equal Brown"

But for a blended club brew this little variable will make it more interesting. :icon_cheers: 

As I stated in a previous post, I didn't get the points that Beersmith predicted for the Bundy sugar....

PB


----------



## lczaban (21/2/10)

The Scientist said:


> What other types of 'Brown Sugar' are people using, as I'm thinking this may be one potential area where differences in brews may arise?
> 
> There are a lot of sugars in the supermarket which are classed as brown and they range from 2-20+ SRM. Also some are going to be more fermentable than others.
> 
> Thoughts from anyone :huh:



I used the moist Bundy sugar - while different will provide some variability I reckon all the different changes that this brew will undergo down the track will render anyone's choice somewhat irrelevant.

Got my brew done yesterday without too many hiccups... Will pitch once the starter has fired this arvo and get it all cranking B)


----------



## Snow (22/2/10)

Well, I just laid down the wild brew. Was pretty pleased - I got 19.5L at SG 1.103 for 71% efficiency. I used just Coles brand brown sugar, as it was the only one in 500g bags. The wort turned out nice and dark after the 2 hr boil and MAN it tasted sweet! 

Just pitched the yeast in a 2L starter at full krausen, so I am expecting this to take off like a rocket.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## tallie (22/2/10)

I brewed mine up on Friday. Got excellent extraction efficiency, with 30L @ 1.067 SG sweet wort in the kettle. (I even decided to do a partigyle experiement and filled and drained off another 5L of 1.048 wort out of the MLT - currently sanitised boiled, but still haven't decided what I'm going to do with it yet). I used CSR Brown Sugar at 5 minutes before the end of the boil. Very sweet and thick hopped wort indeed! 

I boiled for 2.5 hours down to 21L @ 1.101 SG, then managed to undo all my great extraction work by not noticing that my kettle filter was clogged at the end of draining, unintentionally leaving 3 litres behind in the kettle instead of the usual 1 litre :angry: 

Oh well, should still get around 17 litres at the end of it all. Picking up fresh yeast from CB tomorrow.


----------



## Ross (22/2/10)

Fresh yeast is in.

cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (22/2/10)

Ross said:


> Fresh yeast is in.
> 
> cheers Ross




Be in tomorrow Ross to pick it up. Time to brew this bad boy I think?


----------



## Paul H (22/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Be in tomorrow Ross to pick it up. Time to brew this bad boy I think?



Looks like Wednesday will be brew day!  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## The Scientist (22/2/10)

Ross said:


> Fresh yeast is in.
> 
> cheers Ross



That would be about right <_< 

My stir plate is still working on the starter for the wild brew and looks like it will be tomorrow morning before I can pitch. The 50ml I brought home is a bit slow to bring up to adequate yeasty numbers. Oh well, patience is a virtue  

Cheers,

TS


----------



## clarkey7 (23/2/10)

Pitched my fully fermented starter into 18L of 1.105 wort. (All at 17 deg for 1 day before hand)

Apparently, your refractometer works better without hunks of hops and hot break floating around in it.

Also, I over estimated the volume.....  Not so good on overall efficiency. :angry: 

I hope I don't lose much to trub in the fermentor....

Go wild brew Go.......

PS - The yeast had that abbey ale funk going on :super: 

PB


----------



## winkle (23/2/10)

Well I had my doubts about the starter, but everything appears to be go at the moment @ about 22 C, (hydro sample is going off!).


----------



## Paul H (23/2/10)

winkle said:


> Well I had my doubts about the starter, but everything appears to be go at the moment @ about 22 C, (hydro sample is going off!).



I am going to have to wait til saturday for brewing this puppy. Bloody work, curse of the drinking class.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## geoff_tewierik (23/2/10)

Kegged off two fermenters tonight leaving my ferment fridge free, will be adding 500ml of the wort to the yeast bottle tomorrow morning and dropping it into the ferment fridge and then dependant on how long it takes to kick off, it'll be added to the bulk of the wort asap. Need to add some extra sugar at some stage too.


----------



## clarkey7 (24/2/10)

The brew has a nice foamy krausen going and is starting to pump CO2 out the blowoff tube into my jug of sanitiser.

Still @ 18deg...will hold for a day and let it slowly get up to 24 over the course of a week.

I'm wondering if I'll be cleaning yeast off the garage floor tomorrow morning  

PB


----------



## Halfbeak (24/2/10)

Out of curiosity, what is the deal with this project?


----------



## winkle (24/2/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> The brew has a nice foamy krausen going and is starting to pump CO2 out the blowoff tube into my jug of sanitiser.
> 
> Still @ 18deg...will hold for a day and let it slowly get up to 24 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...



Dunno what I was worried about, freakin' stuff is escaping outta the airlock  .
Home popularity level drops even lower....


----------



## tallie (24/2/10)

Halfbeak said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the deal with this project?



Details are on the Babbs website

Cheers,
Kris.


----------



## Snow (25/2/10)

winkle said:


> Dunno what I was worried about, freakin' stuff is escaping outta the airlock  .
> Home popularity level drops even lower....


Yeah, I opened the fermenting fridge yesterday arvo to find the brew sitting at 22C and the yeast spitting out all over the inside of the fridge! I cleaned out the airlock and the lid and re-sanitised it all, only to find it had done the same thing this morning! Now our house smells of lovely Belgian fruitiness....

- Snow.


----------



## Scruffy (25/2/10)

Halfbeak said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the deal with this project?


We're making beer dude!!


----------



## winkle (25/2/10)

Snow said:


> Yeah, I opened the fermenting fridge yesterday arvo to find the brew sitting at 22C and the yeast spitting out all over the inside of the fridge! I cleaned out the airlock and the lid and re-sanitised it all, only to find it had done the same thing this morning! Now our house smells of lovely Belgian fruitiness....
> 
> - Snow.



Yep, just finished cleaning up what looked like a baby poo volcano in the corner of the laundry. Thankfully I'd put a tray under it last night.


----------



## The Scientist (25/2/10)

winkle said:


> Yep, just finished cleaning up what looked like a baby poo volcano in the corner of the laundry. Thankfully I'd put a tray under it last night.



Are you still talking about brewing here Winkle? :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (25/2/10)

The Scientist said:


> Are you still talking about brewing here Winkle? :lol:



Bwahahahahah :lol: :lol: :lol: ah


----------



## Jye (27/2/10)

How is everyones looking? 8 days after brewing I have a gravity of 1.030. Not good but not bad as it will leave something for the bugs to eat.


----------



## Paul H (27/2/10)

Approaching the 2 hour mark on the boil. :icon_cheers: 


Cheers

Paul


----------



## clarkey7 (27/2/10)

Jye said:


> How is everyones looking? 8 days after brewing I have a gravity of 1.030. Not good but not bad as it will leave something for the bugs to eat.


Keg cleaned, serviced and sanatised.....beer been chugging along for 4-5 days, held it at 18 for 2-3 days and have let it slowly rise to 22 deg today. It is still pumping out CO2 at a high rate.

I reckon it's 2/3 done so will wait a bit longer before taking hydro sample....

Can't wait to taste and get these beers into the barrel. :icon_drool2: 

PB


----------



## browndog (27/2/10)

Took the first sample of mine this morning and it is on 1040.


----------



## bconnery (27/2/10)

Can't remember the exact numbers but mine's down around the 1020 ish mark now. 
I'll be kegging mine this weekend probably, especially as I've been "told" to brew today so I'll need to clear the brewing fridge.


----------



## winkle (27/2/10)

1.025 after 6 days and still going strong. Accidently spilled a bit down my throat and its pretty good even now :icon_cheers: .


----------



## tallie (27/2/10)

I picked up new yeast on Tuesday and pitched on Thursday (~300ml, no starter). Holding around 20 degrees now and still no visible sign of fermentation :-( . Wondering if I should wait or chuck in the 50-100ml of original yeast. Any thoughts?

Cheers,
Kris.


----------



## winkle (27/2/10)

tallie said:


> I picked up new yeast on Tuesday and pitched on Thursday (~300ml, no starter). Holding around 20 degrees now and still no visible sign of fermentation :-( . Wondering if I should wait or chuck in the 50-100ml of original yeast. Any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kris.



Pull off a hydro sample and you will probably see some slight activity. I was a bit concerned about the lack of activity before becoming more concerned about the increase in activity :blink: . It'll probably take off tomorrow.


----------



## Paul H (27/2/10)

Gentlemen,
Please accept my apologies in relation to my contribution to the Wild Brew project. :unsure: 

It would appear that I have overshot my efficiency & have come in at 1.108 :beerbang: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Jye (27/2/10)

Added a bit to much sugar did we


----------



## Paul H (27/2/10)

Jye said:


> Added a bit to much sugar did we



Yeah about 200g.


----------



## clarkey7 (27/2/10)

Paul H said:


> Gentlemen,
> Please accept my apologies in relation to my contribution to the Wild Brew project. :unsure:
> 
> It would appear that I have overshot my efficiency & have come in at 1.108 :beerbang:
> ...


Pitty you used all that grain and only got an 8L batch. h34r: 

PB


----------



## lonte (27/2/10)

Jye said:


> How is everyones looking? 8 days after brewing I have a gravity of 1.030. Not good but not bad as it will leave something for the bugs to eat.


~14Brix this morning which calcs to ~1.027, Krausen has died away - this beer is done. I plan to take a hydro sample tomorrow with plans to keg Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## lonte (27/2/10)

Paul H said:


> ... It would appear that I have overshot my efficiency & have come in at 1.108 :beerbang: ...


So how much does dissolved scrubby add to gravity?


----------



## lonte (27/2/10)

tallie said:


> I picked up new yeast on Tuesday and pitched on Thursday (~300ml, no starter). Holding around 20 degrees now and still no visible sign of fermentation :-( . Wondering if I should wait or chuck in the 50-100ml of original yeast. Any thoughts?


Consensus appears to be it's a bit slow to take off at 18*C but F^&&(*ing goes off above 20*C.


----------



## tallie (28/2/10)

winkle said:


> Pull off a hydro sample and you will probably see some slight activity. I was a bit concerned about the lack of activity before becoming more concerned about the increase in activity :blink: . It'll probably take off tomorrow.



And take off it did! Looking much better now and will keep a close eye on it based on what everyone has said...

Cheers :icon_cheers: 
Kris.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/2/10)

Finally got to brew my version up today. Well I did stuff up.. ended up with 29L @ 1070 without the sugar so tomorrow arv I will boil down the extra 9L and get this puppy going on the starter. Will add the sugar on dsay 2 of ferment.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (2/3/10)

Ok the last hydro sample has got down to 1.018 which is around 11% according to my trusty Beersmith and activity down to the odd bubble or two. It will go into the keg in a day or two, then into the fridge for some cold conditioning. 1.018 is a bit lower than I expected, anyones else's FG down around there?

Edit grammar, buzz, fail.


----------



## clarkey7 (4/3/10)

winkle said:


> Ok the last hydro sample has got down to 1.018 which is around 11% according to my trusty Beersmith and activity down to the odd bubble or two. It will go into the keg in a day or two, then into the fridge for some cold conditioning. 1.018 is a bit lower than I expected, anyones else's FG down around there?
> 
> Edit grammar, buzz, fail.


No Winkle - still 1040ish but I'm a few days behind ya.
From the activity and time I would have expected the gravity to be down in the 30's by now.  

I won't panic yet......but will keep a keen eye on things over the next couple of days.

PB

Edit - It tastes pretty awesome though...go wild brew go :beer:


----------



## winkle (4/3/10)

Done, dusted and kegged. Now in the fridge getting cool conditioning. Finished at 1.017 :blink: .
Once kegged when/where do we drop it off and what details are required?


----------



## Howlingdog (4/3/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> No Winkle - still 1040ish but I'm a few days behind ya.
> From the activity and time I would have expected the gravity to be down in the 30's by now.
> 
> I won't panic yet......but will keep a keen eye on things over the next couple of days.
> ...



I was at 1.043 yesterday, so I gave it a stir. Can't take anymore SG readings for a while I'm down to 17 litres.

HD


----------



## lonte (4/3/10)

Just kegged mine tonight too - ~14.82L @ FG 1.026 from OG 1.102 = ~9.99%ABV


----------



## Snow (4/3/10)

winkle said:


> Done, dusted and kegged. Now in the fridge getting cool conditioning. Finished at 1.017 :blink: .
> Once kegged when/where do we drop it off and what details are required?


Jesus Winkle! What did you do to that beer?? That's like 84% attenuation or something!

What was your mash temp and the maximum ferm temp?

- Snow


----------



## winkle (4/3/10)

Hence the :blink: 
Mashed at 65 C, yeast pitched at at 18-ish degrees, ramped up to 20 C the next day then given a home on the tiled laundry floor under a wet towel a day later when fermentation had obviously started, around 24 C when I'd checked from time to time. It'd apparently stopped at 1.020 which I'd expected, but restarted a bit when I'd shaken it getting a hydrometer sample, final gravity a three days later startled me, but it looks fine (and tastes goodly).


----------



## bradsbrew (4/3/10)

Only just added the brown sugar to mine this arvo. So what would 20L @ 1.070 + 4L @ 1.150 + 0.5g of sugar add up to as an SG?? Man you gotta love this yeast, it looks like its simmering in the fermenter.

Brad


----------



## clarkey7 (4/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Only just added the brown sugar to mine this arvo. So what would 20L @ 1.070 + 4L @ 1.150 + 0.5g of sugar add up to as an SG?? Man you gotta love this yeast, it looks like its simmering in the fermenter.
> 
> Brad


Maths makes 24L @ 1083 + beersmith says add 8 points for 500g Brown sugar (24L) with this wort composition.

So 1091 24L buddy. :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## The Scientist (4/3/10)

winkle said:


> Done, dusted and kegged. Now in the fridge getting cool conditioning. Finished at 1.017 :blink: .
> Once kegged when/where do we drop it off and what details are required?



I think we are suppost to bring it along to the March BABBs meeting aren't we?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (5/3/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Maths makes 24L @ 1083 + beersmith says add 8 points for 500g Brown sugar (24L) with this wort composition.
> 
> So 1091 24L buddy. :icon_cheers:



Due to my spillage (stupid tap) I only scored 18L of 1.088, so how much extra sugar (it already got the 500g of brown sugar during the boil) should I be adding to that to make it up to the desired SG?

Kicked off the starter this arvo, so will feed it to the bulk tomorrow after work, before heading to the Platform Bar.


----------



## bconnery (5/3/10)

The Scientist said:


> I think we are suppost to bring it along to the March BABBs meeting aren't we?



The preference is that you drop it off at Craftbrewer if you can. 
Rather than getting Ross to transport it from the meeting...


----------



## bradsbrew (5/3/10)

bconnery said:


> The preference is that you drop it off at Craftbrewer if you can.
> Rather than getting Ross to transport it from the meeting...



Are the kegs to be just purged and *not* carbonated??


----------



## tallie (5/3/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> No Winkle - still 1040ish but I'm a few days behind ya.
> From the activity and time I would have expected the gravity to be down in the 30's by now.





HowlingDog said:


> I was at 1.043 yesterday, so I gave it a stir. Can't take anymore SG readings for a while I'm down to 17 litres.



While we're sharing numbers, I took a reading yesterday after 7 days in the fermenter (4 days after start of visible fermentation) and it was 1.047. At this rate I'm thinking I might need to get another fermenter to get the American Pale finished in time for the March meeting! :lol: 

Cheers,
Kris.


----------



## lonte (5/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Are the kegs to be just purged and *not* carbonated??


That is my understanding and exactly how I intend delivering mine to CB tomorrow morning.

Ross/Ian - what labelling is required?

Edit: If any?


----------



## winkle (5/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Are the kegs to be just purged and *not* carbonated??



Thats how I read it also :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (5/3/10)

lonte said:


> That is my understanding and exactly how I intend delivering mine to CB tomorrow morning.
> 
> Ross/Ian - what labelling is required?
> 
> Edit: If any?




Kegs just purged - If you want to put your name on it that would be good - We can then let the people know whether they made the 1st cut.

cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (5/3/10)

Is there any yeast left?

Mine is in a cube awaiting to transfer to the fermenter.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Paul H (5/3/10)

I urge anyone yet to brew this beast to make a starter unless you go up to the MT & skim the yeast. My slurry, a good 200ml took 48 hours to kick in & alas I fear all I have been left with is expensive vinegar.  

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## tallie (5/3/10)

Paul H said:


> I urge anyone yet to brew this beast to make a starter unless you go up to the MT & skim the yeast. My slurry, a good 200ml took 48 hours to kick in & alas I fear all I have been left with is expensive vinegar.
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



+1 I used about 250-300ml of the second lot of yeast, and it took 72 hours to take off.


----------



## Snow (5/3/10)

Can definitely recommend a starter. I did a 2L starter 2 days before brewday, then pitched the whole lot into the wort. Was bubbling away within 8 hours.

- Snow


----------



## Ross (5/3/10)

I used the same yeast for my Dubbel. Took 48 hours to show any life, but then went nuts - Gravity from 1077 to 1010 with no aeration & tasting sublime...
If your your sanitation regime is ok, the beer should be fine.

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (5/3/10)

Ross said:


> I used the same yeast for my Dubbel. Took 48 hours to show any life, but then went nuts - Gravity from 1077 to 1010 with no aeration & tasting sublime...
> If your your sanitation regime is ok, the beer should be fine.
> 
> cheers Ross



Totally agree there Ross, I did a Belgian dark strong that sat in the fermenter for a month before getting down to an acceptable finishing gravity and it is tasting fine.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Paul H (9/3/10)

Well brewers It looks like I'm down to about 1.032 at this point & tasting very nice, will give it another couple of days before I keg this puppy.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## The Scientist (9/3/10)

Yeah same here, will probably keg it this weekend. I haven't taken a reading for a while but activity has stoped, i'll take a reading while kegging and report back. 

Cheers,

TS :icon_cheers:


----------



## clarkey7 (9/3/10)

The Scientist said:


> Yeah same here, will probably keg it this weekend. I haven't taken a reading for a while but activity has stoped, i'll take a reading while kegging and report back.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TS :icon_cheers:


Same Here TS,

I had to stir mine and bring up to 28deg to kick it off again after the first week (It did taste good @ 1047).

On Saturday, I should have 17L of 10.5% Beer kegged. :beerbang: 

PB


----------



## Snow (9/3/10)

Mine finished at 1.024 which was higher than I had hoped. I guess it doesn't matter that much, as it will still ferment out in the barrel later on.

- Snow


----------



## bradsbrew (9/3/10)

Looking forward to seeing how mine is going when I get home friday. It was tasting pretty good on sunday. Swmbo is just starting to realise why I need to go downstairs so often. I showed what I needed her to do while I was away:
Me; OK open the tuckerbox but dont stick your head in too far the co2 burns your nose.
Her; Oh ok?
Me; Then just give it a gentle rock like this.
Her; Oh ok?
Me; See this button use it to raise the temp by 1 degree every 2nd day like this.
Her; Why?
Me: Do you really want me to explain?
Her; No!
Me; Make sure you keep an eye on that temp it is really important.
Her; You need help!
Me; Yes I do, I will not be here and need you to help me.
Her; You cannot be serious.


Should be ready to keg on sunday.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (9/3/10)

Well my starter (300ml of the wort added to the bottle the yeast was supplied in) was started on Thursday, and stuck in the fridge at 18 deg with some glad wrap over the top with a pin prick. Due to life I couldn't add the starter to the rest of the wort until Monday. Funnily enough the starter had crawled out of the bottle and left a slug sticking out the pin hole.

According to the fermenter I actually have 19.3L of wort, so that's handy, thought I only had 18L (hard to tell with a cube crushed to get the air out). The temp got turned up to 20 today and it's bubbling away happily. Now to wait for the krausen to build up when it hits 24 and slug it with some more sugar to bring it up to where it needs to be.

Knowing that 500gm of Brown Sugar added to the boil only added 30points of gravity, I think I'll have to do the same again.


----------



## winkle (10/3/10)

Is anyone going to Craftbrewer via my place B) ? Otherwise I'll be dropping mine off next week sometime.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/3/10)

winkle said:


> Done, dusted and kegged. Now in the fridge getting cool conditioning. Finished at 1.017 :blink: .
> Once kegged when/where do we drop it off and what details are required?






Pocket Beers said:


> Maths makes 24L @ 1083 + beersmith says add 8 points for 500g Brown sugar (24L) with this wort composition.
> 
> So 1091 24L buddy. :icon_cheers:
> 
> PB


Well just got home checked the fermenter and took a hydro sample 1014  . Will crash chill and keg on sunday..........sample tasted pretty good just quietly. oh well off to make a belgian trippell choc to throw on the yeast cake.


----------



## Scruffy (12/3/10)

Mine's concluding nicely.

Got a cube of wort waiting for the fermenter to empty. So it'd better finish soon!!

Tastes nice anyway - if a bit murky.


----------



## Chad (16/3/10)

I did mine on Sunday. This is the biggest beer I have done on my system, so I had a few issues and came up a bit short of my O.G. and a bit short on my volume, but otherwise it seemed as though it is all OK.
I'm adding my brown sugar in the next few days to give the yeast the best chance to much through the current sugars first.

I've been away for the last 2 days, so I'm keen to see how it is going tonight.


----------



## Ross (16/3/10)

Guys, just a reminder that we really want these beers delivered to the shop & not BABBS, if possible.
I really don't want a lot of potentially unpressurissed kegs rolling about in the car home.

cheers ross


----------



## browndog (16/3/10)

I'll be bringing mine and Liam's efforts down on saturday on the way to Chappos shindig.


----------



## winkle (16/3/10)

GravityGuru should be dropping his & mine off mid-week, otherwise I'll do the same as BD.


----------



## lczaban (16/3/10)

winkle said:


> GravityGuru should be dropping his & mine off mid-week, otherwise I'll do the same as BD.


Winkle, I'll be picking yours up and dropping our kegs through to CB first thing tomorrow...


----------



## Chad (16/3/10)

Oh dear. Just got home and checked, and fermentation hasn't even started.
I used both the supplied yeast, and a fresh smack pack too. I don't know what's gone wrong. I think I might need to make a fresh starter and give it a new injection of yeast.

Failing that, I don't know what to do.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/3/10)

Chad said:


> Oh dear. Just got home and checked, and fermentation hasn't even started.
> I used both the supplied yeast, and a fresh smack pack too. I don't know what's gone wrong. I think I might need to make a fresh starter and give it a new injection of yeast.
> 
> Failing that, I don't know what to do.


Mine took two or three days to take off @ 18 degrees , but when it did it took off. maybe drop the boiled up brown sugar in and see if that helps things?? Maybe pump the temp up to 20 as well ??

Cheers


----------



## winkle (16/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Mine took two or three days to take off @ 18 degrees , but when it did it took off. maybe drop the boiled up brown sugar in and see if that helps things?? Maybe pump the temp up to 20 as well ??
> 
> Cheers



+1, give it another day and it should erupt in a mountain of foam (get it above 20 C).


----------



## Chad (31/3/10)

Well it's better late than never, but my batch has finished, and is tasting like goooood. I think I will be brewing this recipe again for myself in the near future.

The yeast did finally take off, and after doing a secondary fermentation after adding the brown sugar, I ended up with a FG of 1.020. It's warm, but not alcoholic.


----------



## beersom (31/3/10)

I tasted a couple of the kegs when I was at the shop a week or so ago..... I was impressed with how good it is tasting.
Should have the barrel veeeeeerrrrry soon.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (6/4/10)

Dropped mine off at the shop on Saturday, it got down to 1018.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/4/10)

Any recent tastings of the kegs? And how did we go with the supplied ingredients : kegs returned ratio? 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (14/4/10)

Even more important - are they in the barrel yet???


----------



## beersom (19/6/10)

Just wondering if anyone has any recent info on how this is progressing ?


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/10)




----------



## bconnery (19/6/10)

beersom said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any recent info on how this is progressing ?



Beers are kegged in the coldroom for logistical reasons for the time being. Slight delay in the project but will continue on for certain!


----------



## winkle (27/7/10)

Unfortuantely I had to scurry off early, but was there time to assess the project kegs after the comp judging on Sunday?


----------



## bradsbrew (31/8/10)

Are we there yet. I assume the christmas project is off for this year?

Brad


----------



## geoff_tewierik (12/9/10)

I'll just take what I brewed back and drink that, 5 months of cold conditioning, it'll be schmick


----------



## bradsbrew (12/9/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> I'll just take what I brewed back and drink that, 5 months of cold conditioning, it'll be schmick



I was thinking the same thing :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/10)

I know I have missed the last few meetings due to work. But has there been any mention of where this project is at? ? 

Cheers Brad


----------



## browndog (9/12/10)

Hi Brad,

The situation at the moment is it took a while for Ross to get got hold of nice clean useable keg. Then he realised that if it was filled full of 200L plus of beer there would be no way to move it round his shop if need be. That is where I stepped in and offered to build a dolly for it to sit on so they could move it from place to place and be able to tap it when the time came. That was about 8 weeks ago, doing volunteer beer stuff takes a second fiddle around here and I have finally built the dolly and am dropping it off to the shop on saturday. Hopefully it will get filled not long after and left to mature a bit before we get stuck in. I reckon Ross will be looking for volunteers to taste the kegs to find the best ones to put in the barrel, hit him up!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bradsbrew (10/12/10)

Thanks for the update Browndog. Might see you at the shop saturday morning.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (1/2/11)

I'm getting forgetful these days - was it the 6th of Feb for testing of kegs/loading of the barrel?


----------



## clarkey7 (2/2/11)

winkle said:


> I'm getting forgetful these days - was it the 6th of Feb for testing of kegs/loading of the barrel?


Yes Winkle.....6th Feb 10am...same Bat channel.

Newsflash...there is a strong chance of a post barrel fill pub crawl....get your leave passes sorted for the rest of the arvo.

I can feel a BABBs sunday arvo session coming on...even if it's just me.

B) PB


----------



## Ross (2/2/11)

Woohoo  Got my leave pass in place... Jacky happy to collect me Sunday/Monday from the city...should be a big one..  

Cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (2/2/11)

Is there a station at Capabahbra?


----------



## winkle (2/2/11)

Ross said:


> Woohoo  Got my leave pass in place... Jacky happy to collect me Sunday/Monday from the city...should be a big one..
> 
> Cheers Ross



Sounds great, 
now I just have to figure out how to get there  .
(and come up with a feasible reason for a late start on Monday.) <_<


----------



## Ross (2/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Is there a station at Capabahbra?



Cleveland is the closest. approx 10 minutes away by car.

cheers Ross


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/2/11)

Loooks like I've got a leave pass too


----------



## winkle (3/2/11)

I'm working on it, but should get there B) .

Edit: you up 4 this Daz????
Edit edit: apparently I can get there by bus  - just takes a few hours.


----------



## NickB (3/2/11)

I'm tempted, will work on the leave pass etc tonight......ahem.....


----------



## winkle (5/2/11)

If tomorrow is as hot as today I'll have to take some liquid refreshments with me to survive the walk element of the bus journey (780 metres).
A couple of Jungle Wits should see me safely to the door.


----------



## bconnery (5/2/11)

Anyone have an idea of what time they plan to get to the second part?
I have a few things to do in the morning but was thinking about heading along to the German Club...


----------



## winkle (6/2/11)

Bah humbug, slept in, who'd have thought drinking saisons and watching Rage was a bad idea <_< .
Looks like I drive down for a couple of samples only or I try and ask the wife nicely for a lift  .
Either way I'll be there around 10.30.


----------



## winkle (6/2/11)

There were some pretty good beers in that lot.
Hope there isn't too much carnage at the Archive  .


----------



## clarkey7 (5/3/11)

A year after this project kicked-off........the kegs have had a few months at room temperature and six or so months in cold storage to condition. We bought another wine barrel (rinsed and re-toasted) due to the delayed filling.

Browndog constructed a timber dolly for the barrel to cradle her gently and to allow easier movement in the coming years.

*February 6th 2011*: A group of very willing BABBs members had the arduous task of tasting samples of all the beers hoping to find enough quality beer to fill the barrel.

The samples were carefully drawn with a wine thief from the top of the kegs and transferred to beer jugs where they were split up amongst the tasters.

Tasting notes were written down on all beers to make the job of deciding which beers were selected to go into the barrel a little easier at the back end of twenty sips of 10% beer.

Some of the descriptors that kept popping up were: Clovey, Syrupy, Dark Fruit, Ethanol Warmth, Some Oxidation, Raisiny, Belgian Character, Port-like, Slight sourness.

It was a very enjoyable session

14 kegs made the final cut. Total volume 220L.

Barrel filled last weekend  and inoculated with Wyeast 3763PC - Roeselare Ale (A blend of lambic cultures including Lactic bacteria and Brettanomyces) to help create a >10% sour beer.

We'd hoped to have this available to members by XMAS..........

I cant wait to be able to be part of a vertical tasting of Wild Brew 2011, 12, 13 and so on

Go Wild Brew Go! :beer:


----------



## winkle (5/3/11)

wOOt!
It'll be something special alright.


----------



## WadoGoace (22/4/11)

Do you guys think the trade should be allowed?
Just vote yes or no
Im opening it up to vote because it deals with big name guys, and not big name guys Nate, Santana but they are having good seasons.
So basically before I let it through, I want your opinions, thanks.


----------



## Howlingdog (23/8/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> A year after this project kicked-off........the kegs have had a few months at room temperature and six or so months in cold storage to condition. We bought another wine barrel (rinsed and re-toasted) due to the delayed filling.
> 
> Browndog constructed a timber dolly for the barrel to cradle her gently and to allow easier movement in the coming years.
> 
> ...



What is the date of the first sampling, I need to ink in the diary?

HD


----------



## Ross (23/8/11)

Last club meeting of the year i believe, that will also be our christmas Party.

cheers Ross


----------



## lonte (23/8/11)

Ross said:


> Last club meeting of the year i believe, that will also be our christmas Party.
> 
> cheers Ross


yee haa i'll be back by then .. may i visit?


----------



## clarkey7 (23/8/11)

lonte said:


> yee haa i'll be back by then .. may i visit?


Yes of course Lonte,

It'll be great to catch up with you again.

Let us know when you get back and we'll catch up for beers.  

PB


----------



## lonte (23/8/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Yes of course Lonte,
> 
> It'll be great to catch up with you again.
> 
> ...


too damn far to get to your place


----------



## Paul H (24/8/11)

lonte said:


> yee haa i'll be back by then .. may i visit?



I think sufficient time has passed & the membership has turned since the "trouser snake" incident that sparked your banishment to WA.  

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Howlingdog (20/11/11)

2011 bottling done today for distribution at Thursday's meeting.


----------



## winkle (20/11/11)

HowlingDog said:


> 2011 bottling done today for distribution at Thursday's meeting.



You guys have done well :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (20/11/11)

Can't wait until Thursday night.

Not sure what I'm bringing, but I know what I'm taking home


----------



## thelastspud (21/11/11)

Do you guys have a bottling line up there or did you guys bottle 220 litres by hand?


----------



## Ross (21/11/11)

Bradley said:


> Do you guys have a bottling line up there or did you guys bottle 220 litres by hand?




We bottled only 144 bottles, which our committee did by hand. There is fresh beer being brewed to add back to the barrel & top it up.


Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (21/11/11)

Ross said:


> We bottled only 144 bottles, which our committee did by hand. There is fresh beer being brewed to add back to the barrel & top it up.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross


To give a little more of a breakdown one person bottled 142 or so, and one person did 2, and quickly gave the job back 
The rest of us were just there as bottle cleaners, bottle carriers, cappers and keg emptiers...

It was very very hard to take tiny tiny sips of the overflow glass as most of us were driving and a little 11% beer goes a long way!


----------



## beersom (21/11/11)

Any chance of a bottle or two ??? ...


----------



## tallie (21/11/11)

bconnery said:


> To give a little more of a breakdown one person bottled 142 or so, and one person did 2, and quickly gave the job back


And you did that first one so well!



bconnery said:


> The rest of us were just there as bottle cleaners, bottle carriers, cappers and keg emptiers...
> 
> It was very very hard to take tiny tiny sips of the overflow glass as most of us were driving and a little 11% beer goes a long way!


We had a good little assembly line going, and I don't know about the rest of the group, but the time passed pretty quickly for me! Mind you, I was one of the only ones who didn't have to drive afterwards :icon_drunk:  

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Paul H (21/11/11)

Geez guys thnaks for the invitation...you know how I love to wash bottles...

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## stl (21/11/11)

Ross said:


> There is fresh beer being brewed to add back to the barrel & top it up.



My batch was happily chugging along when I went to check on it on Saturday -- I brew "off-site" and was worried I might find that notorious 3787 had escaped its confines to leave me with a nasty mess in the fermentation fridge. But all was well...

Neil didn't drop off a keg with the ingredients... will that be brought along to the meeting? (I don't have any of my own... yet!) What's the timeframe / plan for dropping it off and refilling?

Looking forward to having a taste....


----------



## clarkey7 (21/11/11)

beersom said:


> Any chance of a bottle or two ??? ...


I don't believe I'm speaking out of school here....In assuring you Ian that as the original project manager you will be looked after.

FYI - I'm fermenting my wild-brew topup 1.104 monster in a 60L fermentor to avoid stressing about the yeast explosion :icon_cheers: that is 3787.

Bubbling furiously as I type. :beerbang: 

PB


----------



## Paul H (25/11/11)

What was the verdict last night?

Cheers

paul


----------



## Paul H (25/11/11)

Geez that bad :icon_vomit: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Parks (25/11/11)

Paul H said:


> What was the verdict last night?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> paul



:beerbang: 

Amazing.


----------



## browndog (19/4/13)

So, just cracked the first of my two wildbrew Batch1 xmas 2011 bottles. It had been stored under the house and just put in the fridge for a couple of weeks. To my dismay when carefully pouring it, it came out very turbid and looking in the bottom of the bottle there was a lot of dark sludge that obviously got dispersed by the medium+ carbonation. I'm struggling to understand where all the sludge might have come from considering the beer was already well aged when it was bottled. The result was unfortunately unpleasant and undrinkable. Anyone else cracked theirs lately?

cheers

Browndog

edit-speling


----------



## winkle (19/4/13)

The first lot was quite tart and a bit turbid mate (from the secondary ferment I guess) - I loved it a year ago, the newer batch from the Solera is altogether softer on the taste buds.
It looks like it didn't like your lenghty storage conditions.


----------



## Nick JD (19/4/13)

browndog said:


> So, just cracked the first of my two wildbrew Batch1 xmas 2011 bottles. It had been stored under the house and just put in the fridge for a couple of weeks. To my dismay when carefully pouring it, it came out very turbid and looking in the bottom of the bottle there was a lot of dark sludge that obviously got dispersed by the medium+ carbonation. I'm struggling to understand where all the sludge might have come from considering the beer was already well aged when it was bottled. The result was unfortunately unpleasant and undrinkable. Anyone else cracked theirs lately?
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


I had some at a recent Gold Coast Club meeting. Was tasty. Not turbid IIRC.

Was pretty tame compared to some of the uber-funk cracked that night. One was like blue cheese with a spritz of balsamic vinegar on it - in a good way.


----------



## browndog (19/4/13)

I'll have a really good look at the remaining bottle to see if it is clear or turbid.


----------



## tallie (22/4/13)

browndog said:


> So, just cracked the first of my two wildbrew Batch1 xmas 2011 bottles. It had been stored under the house and just put in the fridge for a couple of weeks. To my dismay when carefully pouring it, it came out very turbid and looking in the bottom of the bottle there was a lot of dark sludge that obviously got dispersed by the medium+ carbonation. I'm struggling to understand where all the sludge might have come from considering the beer was already well aged when it was bottled. The result was unfortunately unpleasant and undrinkable. Anyone else cracked theirs lately?
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


That's a shame to hear, Browndog  . I'll have to dig up mine and see if there's any noticeable sediment or turbidity through the bottle, although mine have been in the fridge the whole time. There shouldn't have been any secondary fermentation - it was force-carb'ed and counter-pressure filled into brand new bottles that were sanitised right before filling. The only thing I can think of off the top of my head is that the bottle might have been the last to be filled before one of the kegs blew, but my memories of that morning are fading and can't recall at what point during the filling the two kegs went. Hopefully your other one is ok!

I'm going to wait until the next batch before I open mine so I can do a side-by-side. Anyone else have anything to report in the meantime?

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## winkle (22/4/13)

tallie said:


> That's a shame to hear, Browndog  . I'll have to dig up mine and see if there's any noticeable sediment or turbidity through the bottle, although mine have been in the fridge the whole time. There shouldn't have been any secondary fermentation - it was force-carb'ed and counter-pressure filled into brand new bottles that were sanitised right before filling. The only thing I can think of off the top of my head is that the bottle might have been the last to be filled before one of the kegs blew, but my memories of that morning are fading and can't recall at what point during the filling the two kegs went. Hopefully your other one is ok!
> 
> I'm going to wait until the next batch before I open mine so I can do a side-by-side. Anyone else have anything to report in the meantime?
> 
> ...


I was refering to the Roeselare we pitched into the barrel after initially fermenting the individual batches with W3787 Tallie - I was thinking that BD may have got a bottle with some of that trub in it. One of the first bottles I got was quite turbid but delicious.


----------



## tallie (22/4/13)

winkle said:


> I was refering to the Roeselare we pitched into the barrel after initially fermenting the individual batches with W3787 Tallie - I was thinking that BD may have got a bottle with some of that trub in it. One of the first bottles I got was quite turbid but delicious.


Ah, I see what you mean now. I wasn't involved in transferring the first lot of beer from the barrel to the kegs, so I don't know how it was done. However, if it came out of the barrel the same way as the most recent batch did, I would have thought any trub would be below the tap, and any that did make it through would have been fairly evenly mixed among the bottles.


----------

